# Today on RO - Tuesday



## Becca (Nov 17, 2009)

[align=center]






Welcome to todayâs news on RabbitsOnline.net by Becca 

___________________ :hearts:__________________





[/align][align=center]Happy Birthday to
Slavetoabunny!!! Have a great day Patti![/align][align=center]:balloons:
[/align][align=center] And also too:
Weedflemishgiants
BEAUKEZA
Stina
MissBinky,MsBinky, Nela (whichever you know her by sheâs the same person  )
And Thenne 
[/align][align=center]arty: 
Have a super day guys! <3


If you are celebrating a special occasion and want it to be mentioned in the news make sure it is entered in the  Calendar !






Welcome:
 Jas and 3 rabbits! 
 ElWray & Rascal 
 Heather & her bunnies! 
 Josh & Wallie 
[/align][align=center]:welcome1

Welcome to the forum  ! Remember if youâre a new member and havenât introduced yourself. Click  Here 








 If your bunny is choking?? 
[/align][align=center]:brownbunny

 Bunny Buddy 
[/align][align=center]:hugsquish:

Got an angora? Need grooming tips?  Check here! 
[/align][align=center]:idea

 Hay shipment has arrived! 
[/align][align=center]:woohoo[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]_____________ :rose: _____________[/align][align=center]
  PLEASE POST AGE, BREED AND OTHER DETAILS IN ALL INFIRMARY THREADS 

 Slippers will see a new vet!!! 

Prayers Needed For:
 Sick bun!
 Jack 
 Harvey  [Is this noise a problem?][/align][align=center]_____________ :rose: _____________[/align][align=center] Is  commercial rabbit food  okay?[/align][align=center]  Bunny nutrition in winter! 
[/align][align=center]_____________ :rose: _____________
 
Calling all people in  Kansas, Shawnee/ Overland Park area. 

 Colour genetics guide (for dummies  ) 

 Aggressive doe when mating? 
[/align][align=center]_____________ :rose: _____________
 
RESCUE:
 CT 
 NSW Australia 
 Atlanta, GA-Chattanooga, TN 
[/align][align=center]:run:
[/align][align=center]_____________ :rose: _____________[/align][align=center]*MAKE SURE TO ENTER THE LATEST PHOTO PHILE CONTEST!*[/align][align=center]*HOPPY HOLIDAYS 2009!*[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]*What's your name? 
Caramel


What's your age or your 'estimated' age?
Im 1 year and 3months


What breed are you?
Im a lovely Dwarf Lop eared bunny



Who's your slave?
Elena or Irishlops

What's your favourite thing to do?
Steal food of my brother Eyore


What's your favourite food?
Mhh... I love so many.. Maybe *Broccoli*



What do you disapprove of?
Butt baths and V-E-T-S



A bit about you?
Well, Im a very lovely lop eared bunny.
My ears have not loped but my mommy says that makes me special. I have been spayed and love attention.
I am very troublesome and love jumpping over sticks and obsticals
 




A picture of yourself...




Im younger in the picture.



* 
 

[/align][align=center]_____________ :rose: _____________[/align][align=center]
 Thank you for reading the news!
Have a great evening everyone!
<3
[/align]


----------



## Nela (Nov 17, 2009)

Thank you very much Becca, and I must say, you do a great job with RO Today :rose:


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks for mentioning the important info for Infirmary posts, Becca!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Nov 17, 2009)

ahh its the lovely caramel


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 17, 2009)

Thank you for the birthday wishes Becca. I had a fun day!


----------



## irishlops (Nov 18, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> ahh its the lovely caramel





Caramel says thanks, and sends bunny kisses:bunnydance:


----------



## Becca (Nov 18, 2009)

*Nela wrote: *


> Thank you very much Becca, and I must say, you do a great job with RO Today :rose:


Thank you 

Did you have a good birthday? xx 

And thank you everyone, and thank you Elena and Caramel! :rose:

(Wow i just said thank you 3 times :') :hug


----------

